# Gaming Pc 500-600 €



## Sirvey (27. November 2018)

*Gaming Pc 500-600 €*

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem möglichst guten Gaming Pc in einem 
Budget von 500 bis maximal 600 €. 
Ich hab mich schon etwas umgesehen, welche möglichst guten Komponenten man in diesem Budget bekommt,                                                                                                            aber leider habe ich nicht als zu viel Ahnung davon...

Wäre Top wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte bzw. im besten fall schon einen in diesem Budget vorhanden Computer zusammen stellen
oder empfehlen könnte.

Im voraus schonmal danke und Grüße,

Sirvey


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2018)

kannst du denn einen PC auch selber zusammenbauen? Das spart Dir locker 50-100€. Hast Du eine Windows-Lizenz? Hast du eine Festplatte, die du für den neuen PC übernehmen kannst?


----------



## Free23 (27. November 2018)

Und welche Peripherie hast du?
Brauchst du "nur" den Tower mit allem drin?
Kannst du da dein altes Gehäuse nehmen?

Infos werden gebraucht


----------



## Sirvey (27. November 2018)

Ja den Pc kann sich selber zusammen bauen bzw. ein Kollege. 
Eine Windows Lizenz wie auch Festplatte habe ich nicht.
Sprich ich bräuchte "nur" einen Tower mit den Komponenten, also ich besitze kein altes Gehäuse.

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2018)

okay, da würde ich um eine AMD RX 570 einen PC "aufbauen", Eine Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti wäre das Minimum, aber die RX 570 ist locker 30-40% schneller und in den letzten Wochen sehr nah preislich an die GTX 1050 Ti herangekommen.

RX 570 https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...G-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1227370.html  => 171€  und du bekommst noch Downloadcodes für 2 noch kommende Spiele dazu, kannst aus 3 Titeln wählen (The Division 2, Devl May Cry 5 und Remake von Resident Evil 2)

Mainboard https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1144070.html  57€

RAM: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-grau-DDR4-2400-DIMM-CL16-Single_1011846.html 60€

CPU: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-1500X-4x-3-50GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1159711.html  129€

Netzteil; https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...m-Power-9-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_1228450.html  50€

Gehäuse: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_976549.html  32€


Jetzt bist du bei 500€. Windows-Lizenzen gibt es bei eBay günstig, dann wäre noch die Frage offen, wie viel Speicherplatz du brauchst. Ich würde unbedingt eine SSD nehmen - mir 480-512GB gibt es die ab 70€, mit 240-256GB (reicht für Windows, alle "normalen" Programme und je nach Größe ein bis mehrere Games) ca 40€, dann könntst du für weitere 40€ noch eine 1000GB-Festplatte dazunehmen. Auf keinen Fall würde ich aber KEINE SSD nehmen und nur eine Festplatte.


----------



## Batze (27. November 2018)

Noch eine Frage, bevor wir hier von "Gaming" PC reden. Was stellst du dir darunter vor? Also 500-600€ ist nicht so sehr viel wenn du noch gar nichts hast. Da wird es echt sehr knapp mit dem Budget um dir hier eine Empfehlung zu geben.
Wie ich das richtig verstehe brauchst du alles NEU? Oder? Wie sieht es mit Monitor Maus/Tastatur aus? 
Wenn du auch davon nichts hast wird es mit dem Begriff Gaming erstmal gar nichts. Also wenn du ganz Neu anfängst musst du schon etwas mehr dann investieren. es bringt gar nichts am falschen Ende zu sparen nur um erstmal etwas zu haben.
Gaming heißt mindest 1080 Full HD  auf Mid zu spielen in/ab 30 fps. Alles darunter hat nichts mit Gaming zu tun, je nach Spiel natürlich. Da ist auch die nächste Frage, was spielst du Hauptsächlich?
Wäre gut hier noch ein paar Infos mehr zu geben um dir wirklich Helfen zu können.


PS: da war Herb schon etwas schneller und schon mal ein paar gute Optionen aufgelistet.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2018)

Jo, der PC sollte für Full-HD erstmal reichen. Ich spiele mit einem ähnlichen PC sogar in WQHD. Man kann dann halt keine hohen Details bei den neuesten "Blockbustergames" spielen, oder 100FPS bei Witcher 3 in mittel usw., aber der PC wäre durch eine neue Grafikkarte dann sogar für 4K mit maximalen Details fähig, falls man das will   und man kann auch mal nen zweiten 8GB-Riegel dazukaufen, und mehr Festplattenplatz, und einen leiseren Kühler (falls der von AMD nicht leise genug ist).


----------



## Waerter542 (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo Sirvey,
Mit diesem PC sollte es möglich sein alle aktuellen und demnächst erscheinenden Spiele in hohen Einstellungen und FullHD flüssig zu spielen.

Overwatch: 120fps FullHD und hohe Einstellungen
Witcher 3: 60fps FullHD und hohe Einstellungen

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 https://amzn.to/2S9eYaK
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH https://amzn.to/2W9irEL
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 580 (8GB) https://amzn.to/2SaiQs8
RAM: 8GB G.Skill RipJaws 2800Mhz https://amzn.to/2G5edsU
SSD: 120GB High Performance  https://amzn.to/2D7l15z
Festplatte: 1TB Toshiba Performance https://amzn.to/2HpUyFM
Netzteil: 400W Bequiet Pure Power 11 https://amzn.to/2G5MOY5
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V1000 / S1000 https://amzn.to/2TBQO5m
Gesamter Warenkorb: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------

